

BTC-Tech: Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Technologies (online course at Princeton) - deepblueocean
https://piazza.com/princeton/spring2015/btctech/home

======
aarondu
To date, crypto currency remains a technology topic. If you want to change
finance, first understand it. Take your corporate finance, capital market,
macro economics classes, and understand government's role in currency and
economy. Learn about the history of how commercial banking, investment
banking, currency and payment worlds have evolved over the last 100 years.

In short, figure out how bank and capital flows work before prescribing any
solutions like Bitcoin, otherwise it will just prove the rightful criticism -
that crypto may point to the right problem, but it in itself is just a
technology looking for a problem to solve, and that even if it eventually
finds its purpose, the chance that the problem will be small or a better,
simpler solution comes by remains high.

Financial system as it's built today is an equally sophisticated system vis-a-
vis the digital world. Most of those system designers (from say Banking Act of
1933) have left this world. Tech-hackers are many, finance-hackers are fewer.
Even fewer understands both. This is why if you ask the view on crypto, you
will have very conflicting views between the tech and the finance worlds. And
rest to be sured, we are dealing with a problem that's more finance (including
financial regulatory) than tech.

Almost anyone on hacker news understands how a full stack software system
works. But do you understand how a financial "full stack" works? If you're
interested in tackling the problem in a new way, we are hiring and welcome
your input.

HN sn = Gmail sn

